# openssh with pam and putty

## ba

Имеем openssh собранный с pam и юзеров в ldap-е. линуховый ssh коннектится нормально используя ssh2 и keyboard-interactive аутентификацию. putty коннектится только если выставить чтобы она коннектилась по ssh2, но по умолчанию она ходит по ssh1 и с password аутентификацией, что не работает, говорит Access denied. Что надо сделать чтобы работало ssh1? тут эта проблема уже упоминалась https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=95453&highlight=ssh+pam+ldap+putty , но там сказано, что password не должен работать, а у меня есть шелл на сервере, где тоже что и у меня(юзера в ldap и pam), но оно работает.

----------

## Alarik

А почему бы не использовать SSHv2 ? 

В putty выставляй протокол, а потом сохрани настройки как настройки по умолчанию.

----------

## ba

ну вот... я спрашиваю как сделать так чтобы работало ssh1 с password аутентификацией, а не что мне делать с putty.

----------

## Alarik

извини, я просто предложил самый простой и работоспособный способ.

----------

